# Kraken X62 Hohe CPU Temperatur normal?



## SkillingX (15. Januar 2019)

Hallo zusammen. Ich habe eine Kraken X62 Wasserkühlung der den Ryzen 2700X kühlt. Als ich die Temperatur in Fortnite ansehen wollte durch MSI Afterburner, ist mir die hohe Temperatur aufgefallen  ca. 72°C(Siehe Bild).  Die Lüfter sind korrekt montiert und blasen auch Kühle Luft zum Kühler. Die Spannung vom Prozessor ist alles auf AUTO und die Lüfter sind auf Perfomance in der CAM Software eingestellt. Ich bitte um Hilfe!


----------



## lefskij (16. Januar 2019)

Herzlich willkommen im Forum,

du darfst zum ersten von einer All in One Wasserkühlung keine Wunder erwarten, denn das Konzept ist nicht für eine absolute Performance ausgelegt...

Zweitens solltest du - um mögliche Fehlerquellen auszuschließen - die Wärmeleitpaste und den Anpressdruck des Kühlkörpers kontrollieren. Was für eine Paste hast du benutzt und wieviel hast du für die Montage verwendet? Sitzt der Kühler richtig und hast du alle Schutzfolien entfernt? (Ich weiß, dass das doof klingt aber möglich wäre es ja schon...)

Drittens hat die AiO ja auch einen Radiator - wo hast du den installiert? Kühle Luft kommt da ja an, das hast du geschrieben... aber kann die Luft auch gut weg? Der (wahrscheinlich) beste Weg für den Luftstrom im Gehäuse ist von kalt (unten vorn) zu warm (oben hinten), denn warme Luft steigt schließlich nach oben und das sollte man bei seinem Konzept möglichst einplanen, wenn es vielleicht auch nicht so toll ausschaut...

Ein guter Luftkühler hat aber nachwievor eine beinahe so gute Leistung wie eine AiO-Wasserkühlung und daher darfst du, wie schon erwähnt, keine Extremleistung erwarten.

Zu prüfen wäre noch die Messung an sich... Was wurde bei deiner Temperatur denn genau als Richtwert verwendet? Wenn es die Kerntemperatur ist, wäre es für eine AiO-Lösung wohl auch gar nicht sooo schlecht (bei einem prozessorlastigen Spiel) 

Du kannst das ja mal mit dem kleinen Tool "Core Temp" testen, denn hier werden die tatsächlichen Kerntemps angezeigt: Core Temp


----------



## IICARUS (16. Januar 2019)

lefskij schrieb:


> Drittens hat die AiO ja auch einen Radiator - wo hast du den installiert? Kühle Luft kommt da ja an, das hast du geschrieben... aber kann die Luft auch gut weg? Der (wahrscheinlich) beste Weg für den Luftstrom im Gehäuse ist von kalt (unten vorn) zu warm (oben hinten), denn warme Luft steigt schließlich nach oben und das sollte man bei seinem Konzept möglichst einplanen, wenn es vielleicht auch nicht so toll ausschaut...


Bei einer Luftkühlung würde ich auch alles so verbauen, mit Wasserkühlung jedoch kann von der Raumtemperatur profitiert werden. Es macht daher schon etwas aus ob mit der Raumtemperatur gekühlt wird oder mit der Luft aus dem Gehäuse. Vorallem wenn dann unter Last die Temperatur der Grafikkarte dazu kommt. 

Letztens als ich zusammen mit meinem Sohn bei ihm eine AIO verbaut haben war auch die Überlegung wie am besten den Radiator zu verbauen. In meinem System habe ich oben und vorne jeweils ein Radiator verbaut und bei mir läuft das ganze schon sehr gut da hierdurch mit der Raumtemperatur gekühlt wird. Vorne Luft rein und hinten raus reicht normalerweise auch aus und hinten sind Gehäuse meist auch nicht komplett geschlossen.

Bei ihm haben wir uns am ende für oben entschieden.

Wir hätten aber auch vorne verbauen können, aber wir haben die vorderen Gehäuselüfter bevorzugt damit seine Grafikkarte weiterhin mit Frischluft versorgt wird. Der obere Radiator wurde aber so verbaut das die Luft durch den Radiator rein geblasen wurde und so mit der Raumtemperatur gekühlt wird. Dadurch hat es am ende obwohl es sich auch nur um ein 240er Radiator doch ein klein wenig ausgemacht, denn mit dem Alpenföhn K2 was ja auch ein potenter Kühler war hat er jetzt etwa 7-10°C bessere Temperaturen. Zuvor kam er max. auf 72°C,  jetzt nur noch auf 65°C.

Aber am ende ist es egal ob der Prozessor 65°C oder 75°C erreicht, daher sind seine Temperaturen normalerweise trotzdem noch gut. Untervolt zu betreiben macht hier ggf. auch noch ein paar Grad gut. Da Mainboards mit Auto Spannung meist etwas zu viel Spannung drauf geben und dadurch der Prozessor auch noch etwas wärmer wird.


----------



## SkillingX (16. Januar 2019)

Vielen Dank für die hilfreiche Antwort. Ich habe den Kühler an der Oberseite des Gehäuses montiert und die Lüfter holen die Luft vom Gehäuse. Bei der NZXT Wasserkühlung war bereits eine Wärmeleitpaste drauf, jedoch dachte ich, dass noch ein kleiner Kleks von  Artik MX4 nicht Schaden würde. Der Anpressdruck sitzt ebenfalls fest.. Schutzfolien habe ich auch entfernt


----------



## SkillingX (16. Januar 2019)

Meine Wasserkühlung holt die Luft vom Gehäuse. Die Kühlung ist ebenfalls oben montiert. Vielleicht sollte ich noch 1-2 Gehäuse Lüfter montieren...  Habe doch ne RTX 2070 noch drinnen...    Bei meinen be quiet Dark Base 700 waren schon ein vorderer und ein hinterer Silent Wings 3 Lüfter installiert. Vielleicht wäre das die Lösung


----------



## target2804 (16. Januar 2019)

SkillingX schrieb:


> Meine Wasserkühlung holt die Luft vom Gehäuse.


Was meinst du damit? Am besten montierst du den Radiator an die Front und die Lüfter davor, sodass Luft von außen rangeholt wird.



SkillingX schrieb:


> Die Kühlung ist ebenfalls oben montiert.


Was jetzt? 



SkillingX schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich noch 1-2 Gehäuse Lüfter montieren...


Unsinn... 2, maximal 3 reichen. Und die Lüfter, die du dank der AIO einsparst (je nach Radiator kommen da ja 1,2 oder 3 Lüfter mit) kannst du ja auch noch im Case selbst platzieren. 

Meine X62 kühlt einen i7 6700K bei 4,6Ghz übrigens auf ca. 70°C (CPU geköpft). Wunder darf man nicht erwarten, jedoch ist das Teil mit dem 280er Radiator schon sehr potent. Für einen Ryzen 7 2700x halte ich die Temperatur (ohne OC) aber für etwas hoch. Die Spannung kannst du doch manuell über den Offset regulieren. Um so viel absenken, dass die CPU gerade noch stabil läuft. Das spart auch nochmal ein paar Grad.
Die richtige Montage des Radiators und der Zufuhr von Raumluft sollte auch noch zusätzlich was rausholen!


----------

